# My first 10+ lb brown trout



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Finally cracked the 10lb barrier on the Oak. Fly fishing for salmon but this early brown was a nice surprise. Love my 10' 7wt Orvis rod! Also caught a 23inch Atlantic...a bigger bonus. Very silver and very fresh fish. No pic...needed to get him back in the water ASAP. 24 degrees Monday morning on the water. Brrrrr. 3 days fishing averaging 30+ hookups a day, landing close to half. Kept 3 salmon each day(avg 60lbs total) and returned many more back to the water. Returned the 3 brown and 1 Atlantic to the water as well. Great trip!


----------



## buckeyebrewer (Sep 4, 2008)

What a Beauty!


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

What a fish!! Heading there second week of November. How were the crowds?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

That's a brute!


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Saturday it was crowded but I fish the same 50 yd stretch of the river for the last 6 years and it was not bad at all. Sunday less crowded and Monday...very few cars at the Archers Club parking.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Awesome Brown! Beautiful fish!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Jeez, how long was that fish?


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I've been trying to get to NY to do some fishing for a couple of weeks now. I think next week for sure. keep the zombie fish, I'll take the browns. I must admit, I have NEVER caught an atlantic.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

nice lil toad ... glad you caught the fish and the Atlantic awesome more and more get caught each year in that part of the state! How was the weed growth on the river bottom?


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice fish and pic.!!!


----------



## Darby O'Gill (May 16, 2004)

Congrats!

That is a awesome fish.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

nice catch! beautiful color! I am still brownless. would love to just catch one even if its 1/4th that size. lmao


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Fishaholic69 said:


> nice catch! beautiful color! I am still brownless. would love to just catch one even if its 1/4th that size. lmao


dude... BROWNLESS?

Come hit the mad with me or somethin, sheesh!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

never been out to the mad b4. tried clear fork once tho and caught everything but a brown! lol


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Absolutely Awesome Fish!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice pic too...

I too alwyas wanted to go hit the Mad and the Mar River Outfitters...... One of these days...


----------



## Juls (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats! That's a beautiful fish. 

Juls


----------

